# My Pig Heads



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't make these but i had to show them off. I have five of them and i love everyone of them. I going to display them on top of sticks in my front lawn.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are cool...some red lighting on those would do good


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ick, they look fresh from the butcher!


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks,

I have to figure out my lighting for my yard still and i am not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...I thought my props were sick, but that takes the cake! Very cool!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

where did you get those from and how much did you pay? the sculpts are cool and they will look great in your haunt, but from an artists point of view, i would not be happy with the paintjob. looks like there is only 2 different colors. the pink and the blood. there should at least be some modeling in the skin IMO. anyone else feel the same? - riley


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the way they look but I am going to touch them up with my airbrush a little to bring in more of a dirty look. 

I got them from Fukdupstuff.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

UCK GROSS, they are definately FUKDUPSTUFF LOL.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Kill the pig, Cut his throat...Bash him in!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I like 'em! In the dark, with the right lighting, the lack of detailed paint job won't really matter, so I wouldn't worry too much.

I want some to put in my front yard! Would REALLY make the neighbours wonder!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

1031fan said:


> where did you get those from and how much did you pay? the sculpts are cool and they will look great in your haunt, but from an artists point of view, i would not be happy with the paintjob. looks like there is only 2 different colors. the pink and the blood. there should at least be some modeling in the skin IMO. anyone else feel the same? - riley


I had the same thought.....your eye for color/depth/realism is rubbing off on me.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

are people going to be close to them?
If so, it'd be cool to have a sound track of buzzing insects near the heads just to height the creep factor.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not sure how i am going to set the pig heads up right now. I was originally going to group them all together but part of me wants to spread them throughout the yard to really fill the yard in and make it look like a a field of slaughter and murder. We will see.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are cool!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are nice.. realllllllll nice..... Mmmm.... bacon.....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep...That's going to look good and creepy


----------

